# cheap simple layout boat "blind"



## gdhall (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey guys, my brother just bought this boat off craigslist and even though it isn't a true "layout" boat for divers we decided to give it a try. It's 2 grey/silver 6x8 feet tarps with shadows painted on them using a $1 can of spray paint. Literally laid on half of one and let the other cover all the way to the  chin with weights ziptied to the edges and clipped on to the boat with big clips from home depot. This is an otter boats final attack (the one with the wheels on the back) and it turned out pretty well. (I think) TBD by the ducks though. Just thought I'd give someone an idea if they wanted to try some openwater divers. FYI this boat is tan. If you do this wear a black face mask and black jacket and you'll blend in much better than the camo (figured that out this AM).


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't shoot big water... What are you supposed to be? A rock? Blend in with surrounding water? I'll admit, looks better than I thought it would... especially when you mentioned grey/silver...


----------



## pignjig10lb (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks great!!


----------



## jabb06 (Jan 22, 2012)

i think the water would rock me to sleep ...looks neat


----------



## gdhall (Jan 22, 2012)

it's a rock, open water divers love rocks to land on...we killed 15 this morning without a gun, we'd just kill them with a tennis racket when they landed on the "rock". You should try it, it wouldn't even mess up your "not shooting big water" b/c you wouldn't have to shoot.


----------



## castandblast (Jan 23, 2012)

is that boat stable? looks kinda sketchy in the pic, but its hard to tell on my phone.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 23, 2012)

looks good to me.


----------



## gdhall (Jan 25, 2012)

that boat is stable. My brother weights about 220 and he was standing up in it with no problems.


----------



## kontekontos (Jan 25, 2012)

yea those boats are very stable....i am 280 and could stand in the thing and not worry about it.   I thought the boat looked good....Only thing i was wondering was if it was sunny if that silver tarp would reflect light bad.....


----------



## castandblast (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Gdhall, Couldn't tell from the small screen on my phone how stable it was. good job, happy hunting.


----------

